# Gustav Mahler and recordings



## Kasper

It's been my project since this summer to listen through all Mahler's symphonies chronologically and really get into each symphony before I move on. I'm at the 6th now and I'm absolutely hooked on everything I've heard until now... except the 3rd's 6th movement - I still can't make anything of it, although the symphony is my favorite so far.

Anyway, I'd like to get a some more perspective on the works. I saw someone recommending David Hurwitz' book for an introduction on Mahler's form, but what I'm really interested in are how differently the symphonies have been interpreted.
By now, I've mostly listened to Bruno Walter, Charles Adler and Mengelberg recordings, but I'm also familiar with Bernstein's.
But if someone could recommend just two recordings of one symphony that differs radically in the interpretation... or even a 'bad' Mahler recording, I'd be much interested in exploring this.


----------



## DavidMahler

I'd like to believe that I own every available Mahler recording, but I probably don't even come close 
PS David Hurwitz is a friend of mine.

Anyway

1 for each:

1 - Bernstein Concertgebouw
2 - Mehta - Vienna
3 - Chailly - Concertgebouw
4 - Tilson Thomas - San Francisco
5 - Bashai - German Youth Orchestra
6 - Eschenbach - Philadelphia
7 - Abbado - Berlin
8 - Chailly - Concertgebouw
9 - Karajan - Berlin (1982 recording)
10 - Rattle - Berlin
DLVDE - Kubelik - Baker


----------



## Ukko

Kasper said:


> It's been my project since this summer to listen through all Mahler's symphonies chronologically and really get into each symphony before I move on. I'm at the 6th now and I'm absolutely hooked on everything I've heard until now... except the 3rd's 6th movement - I still can't make anything of it, although the symphony is my favorite so far.
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to get a some more perspective on the works. I saw someone recommending David Hurwitz' book for an introduction on Mahler's form, but what I'm really interested in are how differently the symphonies have been interpreted.
> By now, I've mostly listened to Bruno Walter, Charles Adler and Mengelberg recordings, but I'm also familiar with Bernstein's.
> But if someone could recommend just two recordings of one symphony that differs radically in the interpretation... or even a 'bad' Mahler recording, I'd be much interested in exploring this.


Alain Lombard's interpretation of the 5th with the orchestra of the Acquataine is like nobody else's.


----------



## Vaneyes

1. Muti, Solti (1983); 2. Scherchen, Suitner; 3. Bernstein (1961), Horenstein, Nagano; 4. Harding, Horenstein; 5. Shipway, Bernstein (1987); 6. Barbirolli (1967), Boulez; 7. Solti, Abbado; 8. Bernstein, Boulez (2007), 9. Bernstein (1965), HvK (1980), Barbirolli. 10. Ormandy, Harding. DLVDE - Tennstedt, Herreweghe. From these, 2/Scherchen, 3/Bernstein, 4/Harding, 5/Shipway, 6/Barbirolli, 7/Solti, DLVDE/Tennstedt, probably offer some things you won't find elsewhere. Continue to enjoy your quest.


----------



## thehadi

Here is my favorite list:

1. Bernstein-Kubelik
2. Mehta
3. Chailly
4. Tilson Thomas
5. Bernstein
6. Sanderling
7. Bernstein
8. Abbodo
9. Karajan (2nd with Berlin)
10. Chailly
DLVDE - Klemperer


----------



## Crudblud

This is a list I gave to someone else when they asked, though I don't really care for 5, 6 & 8 enough to choose a recording.

Symphony No. 1 (Kubelík)
Symphony No. 2 (Tennstedt)
Symphony No. 3 (Bernstein)
Symphony No. 4 (Boulez)
Symphony No. 7 (Sinopoli)
Symphony No. 9 (Karajan)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Symphony no. 1- Rafael Kubelik and Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Symphony no. 2- Simon Rattle, Arleen Auger, Dame Janet Baker City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Symphony no. 3- Claudio Abbado, Jessye Norman, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra and Vienna Boys' Choir
Symphony no. 4- Fritz Reiner, Lisa Della Casa, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Symphony no. 5- John Barbirolli and New Philharmonia Orchestra
Symphony no. 6- Bernstein & New York Phil/Karajan & Berlin Phil.
Symphony no. 7- Abbado & Chicago Symphony Orchestra/Abbado and Berlin Philharmonic
Symphony no. 8- Solti, John Shirley-Quirk, René Kollo, Heather Harper, Lucia Popp & Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Symphony no. 9- Karajan and Berlin Philharmonic/Sir John Barbirolli and Berlin Philharmonic 

Interesting that there is not a whole lot of agreement here.


----------



## brianwalker

1. Boulez/CSO
2. Mehta/VPO
3. Chailly
4. Chailly
5. Tennstedt/NYP
6. Karajan BP
7. Abbado/BP
8. Solti/CSO
9. Karajan/BP
10. Chailly 

Das Lied - Klemperer


----------



## Ukko

Any Mahler that Boulez recorded prior to his association with DG. A certain Vox recording of the 4th, featuring a certain young soprano - exquisite.


----------



## Art Rock

Bernstein 4, with a boy soprano, is a unique version. Although I still prefer both Haitinks (with Ameling, and Alexander, respectively). Surpised that Haitink has not been mentioned at all in this thread.


----------



## mleghorn

1 - Solti / CSO -- excellent early digital recording from Orchestra Hall
2 - Haitink / CSO
3 - Haitink / CSO
4 - Solti / Concertgebouw Amsterdam -- I think made in the early 60s.
5 - Boulez / VPO
6 - Boulez / VPO
7 - I don't know. I have a couple recordings, but can't make a recommendation
8 - Zinman
9 - Gergiev


----------



## Petwhac

No 2, No 6, No 9, three of the greatest symphonies ever written. Very fond of Haitink and the Concertgebouw-but I don't know if they are on CD, I only have the vinyl.


----------



## Manxfeeder

DavidMahler said:


> PS David Hurwitz is a friend of mine.


No kidding? I've appreciated his books on Mahler, Shostakovich, and Sibelius. When I started exploring these composers, his down-to-earth style of writing was a great help in opening up their music.


----------



## realdealblues

Petwhac said:


> No 2, No 6, No 9, three of the greatest symphonies ever written. Very fond of Haitink and the Concertgebouw-but I don't know if they are on CD, I only have the vinyl.


Yes they are, as I have them 
http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Sympho...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1330009907&sr=1-2


----------



## realdealblues

I will always be a Bernstein Mahler guy. I started experiencing Mahler with Bernstein's early recordings on Columbia/Sony. I did the same thing as you. I went through each recording many times before I moved on to the next symphony. I then bought Bernstein's Deutsche Grammophon Mahler Recordings. I then purchased the Mahler Bernstein DVD's that were recorded in the 70's. 

From there I went to my other favorite conductor, Karajan and his recordings of the 4th, 5th, 6th, 9th and Das Lied Von Der Erde. 

Then to the Sinopoli & Kubelik cycles. 

Then to Haitink, Tennstedt, Solti & Chailly. 

Then I started picking up recordings from those who didn't record full cycles like Walter, Mehta, Farberman, Eschenbach, Klemperer, etc. 

Then the Complete Mahler Box Sets from EMI & DG which have lots of different performers.

I just picked up Bertini's Cycle that I'm hoping to listen to this weekend.

I've got an entire wall of Mahler recordings (I should count them tonight) and they're all different. The biggest difference between a lot of them to me are tempos. The 1st movement of the 6th is a great example. Some guys play it fast, some guys play it dredgingly slow. Emotion is another thing. Guys like Bernstein want to take you through every emotion possible, other's sound more lively, others more dark and brooding, some just sound like they're playing notes off a page. I don't think you can really go wrong picking up any of the recommended recordings I've seen on here. I always come back to Bernstein's early cycle, probably because it's sentimental being the 1st set I heard, but they have always sold well because they are classic recordings and helped to really pioneer the Mahler recording movement in my opinion.


----------



## Amfibius

My nominations: 

1 - Walter 
3 - Horenstein
5 - Boulez
6 - Abbado 
9 - Walter / VPO 1938, Klemperer
DLVDE - Walter/Ferrier/Patzak

Some might be surprised by my suggestion of Klemperer. But don't knock it till you hear it


----------



## tebw

Some of my favourite Mahler recordings:
1. Kubelik, Bavarian RSO
2. Maazel, VPO
4. Szell, Cleveland
8. Solti, Chicago SO
9. Barbirolli, BPO


----------



## Vaneyes

Kasper said:


> But if someone could recommend just two recordings of one symphony that differs radically in the interpretation....I'd be much interested in exploring this.


How about three for three?

Scherchen M2 (Millennium Classics)
Harding M4 (Virgin)
Barbirolli M6 (EMI)


----------



## Pestouille

1st Symphony
Kubelik not DG but Audite
Chailly with the Concertgebouw
Ancerl with the Czech PO

2nd Symphony
Mehta with the Wiener
Klemperer with the Philarmonia (great)

3rd Symphony
Chailly with the Concertgebouw
Tennstedt with the LPO

4th Symphony
Ivan Fischer with the Budapest FO
Tennstedt with the LPO
Chailly with the Concertgebouw
Kubelik with the Bavarian (Audite)

5th Symphony
Vaclav Neumann with the Gewandhaus (the reference)

6th Symphony
Kyril Kondrashin with the SWR Baden-Baden
Chailly with the Concertgebouw
Bernstein with the Wiener

7th Symphony
Haitink with the Concertgebouw
Chailly with the Concertgebouw

8th
Solti with the CSO (the reference)
Haitink with the Concertgebouw
Osawa with the Boston
Chailly with the Concertgebouw (2nd reference)

9th
Giulini with the CSO (My reference)
Maderna with the BBC SO
Ancerl with the Czech PO
Jonathan Nott with the Bamberger SO
Kubelik with the Bavarian (Audite)
Bruno Walter with the Wiener

Pay attention all the Kubelik are on the label Audite, much better (Live!) and very good sound. If you want one cycle, buy this one...


----------



## Ukko

#5
Lombard/Aquitaine vs any other


----------



## tahnak

Kasper said:


> It's been my project since this summer to listen through all Mahler's symphonies chronologically and really get into each symphony before I move on. I'm at the 6th now and I'm absolutely hooked on everything I've heard until now... except the 3rd's 6th movement - I still can't make anything of it, although the symphony is my favorite so far.
> 
> My sincere advice to you is go back to the finale of the III (Purgatorio), drink a cold glass of water, lie down on your bed and close your eyes before the strings come on. If you still can't make anything of it, do not proceed to any more symphonies of Mahler. This finale is one of the most inspired heart rending conclusions that you will ever find in a symphonic synopsis.


----------



## Crudblud

Resurrecting this thread because it seems more appropriate to ask here than start a new one.

What are the longest and shortest recordings of the 3rd you know?

For me, the longest is Maazel, clocking in at 1hr50m. The shortest I know is Mitropoulos, which is around 1h18m, equal to the average recording of the 9th, or so I can see.


----------



## Kasper

tahnak said:


> My sincere advice to you is go back to the finale of the III (Purgatorio), drink a cold glass of water, lie down on your bed and close your eyes before the strings come on. If you still can't make anything of it, do not proceed to any more symphonies of Mahler. This finale is one of the most inspired heart rending conclusions that you will ever find in a symphonic synopsis.


It's funny, I heard a critic call the finale movement of the 3rd "Mahler's pray for us to love", and I listened to it immediately after that and it unlocked! Of course, it's also a matter of having listened to it several times by then, but the mood made me pick up some nuances in what seemed before a more or less heterogeneous mass of tones.

"If you still can't make anything of it, do not proceed to any more symphonies of Mahler." is a bit dramatic, don't you think


----------



## Vaneyes

Crudblud said:


> Resurrecting this thread because it seems more appropriate to ask here than start a new one.
> 
> What are the longest and shortest recordings of the 3rd you know?
> 
> For me, the longest is Maazel, clocking in at 1hr50m. The shortest I know is Mitropoulos, which is around 1h18m, equal to the average recording of the 9th, or so I can see.


Cortese 106 minutes. Scherchen 83 minutes.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hilltroll72 said:


> #5
> Lombard/Aquitaine vs any other


Shipway (RPO), Bernstein (DG).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I suppose it wouldn't be out-of-line to linky-link back to *here*.

Might need a little more time to consider this- but I might tweak the list to say- 4: Concertgebouw- Mengelberg, and 7: Chicago- Solti... but I'm still thinking it over---


----------



## tahnak

I Zubin Mehta/Israel Philharmonic with the Blumine and Rafael Kubelik/Bavarian Radio
II Zubin Mehta/Wiener Philharmoniker and Sir Georg Solti/ both London and Chicago
III Zubin Mehta/Israel Philharmonic and Bernard Haitink/Berlin Philharmonic
IV Sir Georg Solti/Concertgebouw Amsterdam and Zubin Mehta/Israel Philharmonic
V Zubin Mehta/ New York Philharmonic and Sir Georg Solti/ Chicago
VI Sir Georg Solti/Chicago and Leonard Bernstein/Wiener Philharmoniker
VII Sir Georg Solti/Chicago and Rafael Kubelik/Bavarian Radio
VIII One and only Sir Georg Solti/Chicago. Other recordings do not come half way close even.
IX Pierre Boulez/New York Philharmonic and Kirill Kondrashin/Moscow Philharmonic
X Sir Simon Rattle/Berliner Philharmoniker and Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia.


----------



## handlebar

Like David,I own hundreds of Mahler recordings and have way too many favourites to list them all.
For more recent recordings i admit to liking Tilson-Thomas and his set.Great sonics and good interpretations.
Bernstein in either set as well as Abbado and Boulez.
There are gems in every set that make it better to own them all!!!! 

James


----------



## meaned

Kasper said:


> ...but what I'm really interested in are how differently the symphonies have been interpreted.
> ... recommend just two recordings of one symphony that differs radically in the interpretation... or even a 'bad' Mahler recording, I'd be much interested in exploring this.


There are some interesting off-the beaten path Mahlers here: http://statework.blogspot.com/search/label/Mahler (it's my own blog, it's all free because they are broadcast recordings, and I get nothing in return but some unreasonable glee at sharing good stuff)

but for the opposing interpretations, the 6th especiallly!!- please get _any_ Sir John Barbirolli doing a Mahler 6th for the slower, more considered but somehow inexorable style. The best sounding one is his EMI studio version with the Philharmonia. for the opposite effect, Rafael Kubelik leads the Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks on Audite records, in a live version.
The 6th here is among the fleetest on tape, but is powerful and the speed is also not felt but adds to the particular view the conductor puts across for this work.
Those two may give a good pair of vantage points to the sixth, from which you may survey it more clearly.


----------



## DeepR

I only just started listening to Mahler. I've been listening a bit to the Chorus Mysticus from the 8th and it fascinates me how something with such a magnificent and grandiose ending seems to be regarded as his weakest symphony. Time to listen to the rest of the piece!  And then all the others.


----------



## chalkpie

I am a MODERN Mahler enthusiast. Sets/recordings I love are :

Chailly
Gielen
Tilson Thomas
Boulez
Bertini
Barenboim (M5, M7, M9.....all winners)

and a ton of others including Bernstein (both Sony and DG), Haitink, Kubelik, etc. etc.

What it boils down for me is: if the sonics aren't there to match the music, then I don't care how good the performance is - I have no interest. I have experienced a bit of Mahler burn-out, due to the fact that I probably over listened for too long, but I will come back! It has given me a nice chance to explore other music and composers.


----------



## fchekani

I started listening to Mahler’s symphonies from fifth symphony. I think these are the best versions for the last symphonies:
5- Mitropoulos/ NYPO
6- Karajan/ BP, Mitropoulos/ NYPO
7- Solti/ CSO
8- Solti/ CSO
9- Karajan/ BP, Walter/ VPO 1938, Klemperer/ NPO
10- Mitropoulos/ NYPO
Das Lied Von Der Erde: Walter/ Patzak/ Ferrier/ VPO


----------

